# "Forth Challenger" ex "Lady Laura"



## jimbo35 (Jan 24, 2006)

That 'Lady Laura' (& 'Lady Marina' )were built in 1968 for Humber Tugs by Richard Dunstons of Hessle. These two powerful tugs were primarily designed to work on the river Humber and its estuary.

I have no idea as to whether she still exists as the Forth Challenger; and since Googling led nowhere, would appreciate any current info/photo source SN members may come up with


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

jimbo35 said:


> That 'Lady Laura' (& 'Lady Marina' )were built in 1968 for Humber Tugs by Richard Dunstons of Hessle. These two powerful tugs were primarily designed to work on the river Humber and its estuary.
> 
> I have no idea as to whether she still exists as the Forth Challenger; and since Googling led nowhere, would appreciate any current info/photo source SN members may come up with


Not surprised you drew a blank on Google as she was renamed FORTH DRUMMER.

Details below

LADY MARINA 
O.N. 333945. 114g. 83'0" x 24'1" x 9'5"
Two, 6-cyl. 4 S. C. S. A. (8"x 10¾") Ruston 6AP2 type engines made by Ruston & Hornsby Ltd., Lincoln, single reverse reduction geared to twin screw shafts. 1,360 BHP. 16 tons bollard pull. 11kts.
6.8.1967: Launched by Richards (Shipbuilders) Ltd., Lowestoft (Yard No. 491) for J. H. Pigott & Son Ltd., Grimsby. 
10.1967: Completed. 
22.12.1972: Owners restyled as Humber Tugs Ltd. 
5.1989: Sold to Reboques e Transportes Maritimos Ltda., Portugal, and renamed COMANDANTE AGUAS. 
Entry subsequently removed from Lloyd’s Register, despite remaining in service. 
2005: Tinita 
6.2009: Still in service.


LADY LAURA 
O.N. 333946. 114g. 83'0" x 24'1" x 9'5"
Two, 6-cyl. 4 S. C. S. A. (8" x 10¾") Ruston 6AP2 type engines made by Ruston & Hornsby Ltd., Lincoln, single reverse reduction geared to twin screw shafts. 1,360 BHP. 16 tons bollard pull. 11kts.
19.9.1967: Launched by Richards (Shipbuilders) Ltd., Lowestoft (Yard No. 492) for J. H. Pigott & Son Ltd. 
12.1967: Completed. 
22.12.1972: Owners restyled as Humber Tugs Ltd. 
1.1.1996: Owners restyled as Howard Smith (Humber) Ltd. 
2000: Sold to Briggs Commercial Ltd, (Briggs Marine Contractors Ltd., managers), Burntisland, and renamed FORTH DRUMMER. 
6.2009: Still in service.


----------



## jimbo35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bill. I'm drawn to a finished 1:32 model of the Lady Laura made from a Metcalf Mouldings Kit. They describe the vessel thus: "The 'Lady Laura' (now "FORTH CHALLENGER") & 'Lady Marina' were built in 1968 for Humber Tugs by Richard Dunstons of Hessle. These two powerful tugs were primarily designed to work on the river Humber and its estuary, they had of course excellent sea-keeping abilities as well. Our model kit has been produced from the builders drawings and some contemporary photo's. Lady Marina was sold to Portugal in 1987." 
Looks as though Metcalf Mouldings got the Builders' names mixed up... but at least agree that her *sister* went to Portugal. Better yet - I just found a good photo of Forth Drummer in the SN Tug gallery and have to say there is a striking resemblance! Unfortunatley no pic yet as launched :-(


----------



## cryan (Jan 8, 2007)

She was alongside Rosyth Royal Dockyard last week assisting one of BAM Nuttal's barges working the new direct entrance project. We see her quite regularly as Briggs have been involved heavily with the civil engineering for the new carrier project leaving us to remain focused on warship moves and trials. She has a towing winch fitted these days and a small roller at the stern rail which Briggs advertise for anchor handling but is far to small for that more use for gobbing the tow when running astern. Going on the reek she emmits from the funnel I am guessing 16 tonnes BP would be a strain these days.


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

I've posted another photo of Forth Drummer in the tug gallery
regards Pete.


----------

